# Pigeon Claws



## Hotaru (Jun 27, 2011)

How easy it is to trim them, I have a rescue pigeon and his claws are getting too long but as I have never clipped birds claws am a bit unsure of how easy it is. He wasn't a wild bird but an ex racer so he can be handled ok


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Use nail clippers...hold claw to the light so you can see the blood vessels...cut well short of these.If in doubt find a local pigeon fancier...I'm sure you'll find one that will help.


----------



## Hotaru (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you so much:thumbup:


----------

